

The React Native Book - revskill
https://leanpub.com/thereactnativebook

======
thomasfl
The first chapter contains a basic intro to objective-c. I was hoping I not
had to learn this language, but I see it's a necessity after all.

~~~
revskill
Yes, the book's Objective-C code is comprehensive enough for newcommer to
understand. And one should know it to know how to extend the framework itself.

